# Another1966 Sears on CL!



## Capt Nemo (Mar 28, 2013)

Vintage 1966 Sears Flightliner by Murray. 

http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/bik/3706413717.html


----------



## jd56 (Mar 29, 2013)

Not a Flightliner. Just a basic Sears early 60s tanklight.
Worth $175 at full retail. But only because the tanklight is functional.
Way over priced.....just saying

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrentP (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, and one identical to that is on eBay right now, and the seller is calling it a Spaceliner.


----------

